# Rachael Ray's Pans



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

So what's the deal with RR's oval pans? What advantage do they have over regular round pots and pans?

Shel


----------



## cathleen (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Shel, Cathleen here - I work for the company that sells Rachael's cookware. The oval shaped saute pan allows you to fit a big 12" pan on a small stove and still have use of the burner behind. The oval shaped pasta pot means you don't have to break long noodles to fit them into a pan.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry for taking a while to get back to you. Thanks for the explanation.

Shel


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll be honest, to date, I have not been very impressed with her signature pans. I find them to be thin, light weight, and cheap looking. I shudder to think how they would actually be with food.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Aren't they made by Analon?

Shel


----------



## cathleen (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Shel & Mannlicher, Rachael originally designed two items under the Anolon product line - Anolon Advanced designed by Rachael Ray - The items are an Oval 8 qt Pasta etc Pot and an Oval 5 qt Saute pan. Rachael contacted us to create a few signature items because she loved the quality of the Anolon product line. Rachael then designed a number of product lines under the Rachael Ray brand. She has her own hard anodized line with orange grippy handles, porcelain enamel in orange, blue & green, cast iron in orange, blue & green, and launching this fall a line of stainless steel cookware with orange handles. The product lines are priced to be affordable to the broad range of her fans. I hope you have the opportunity to try a piece of her hard anodized or stainless steel cookware. Best regards, Cathleen


----------



## realistic cook (Sep 7, 2007)

While I am sure that the line of cookware with Ms Ray's name on it is a fairly nice one, (and I love her dearly!) it is still not the best option out there. 
Nothing takes the place of heavy-duty cookware. Stainless steel, heavy guage aluminum, copper and other metals that good pots and pans are made from never lose their quality or usefulness. Once you get the hang of cooking on these, you won't use anything else. 
Coated style cookware degrades with time.
Come visit me @ therealisticcook.com


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Cathleen, thanks for the info on the different lines with her sig on them.

It looks like the operative words here are The vast majority of home cooks have no concept of quality cookware, nor do they spend the money to buy quality cookware. That is not said in a pejorative manner, but just fact.


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

But, if you're just looking for a pasta pot, isn't lightweight an advantage? I want my pasta pan to be lightweight to make it easier to manage when it'f full of water. I don't like the other RR pans, but I do like the oval pasta pan for just that reason and because the shape fits the pasta.


----------

